

Amazing Free Computer Science Lectures by Ray Toal - obilgic
http://cs.lmu.edu/~ray/

======
manglav
more than 75% are incomplete, so while a good resource, not amazing. Nice find
though, and the practice quizzes and exams with solutions may help people.

~~~
obilgic

        more than 75%  are incomplete
    

are you sure?

    
    
        not amazing
    

I would appreciate if you share the free resources you find amazing

~~~
manglav
Yes I checked them myself. I clicked each course, and saw if all the notes,
quizzes, and exams with solutions were there. Around 30% were missing. So I do
not define that as amazing. Anything from coursera, MIT Opencourseware is
usually good. Also, there are many resource compilations posted to HN that can
be searched via hnsearch.com

I'm not sure why you had to ask me if I am sure, when you could have easily
corroborated or discredited my statement by checking yourself. And if you did,
why didn't you post your own conclusion?

